# Darkling Beetles



## DoubleD1996! (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a bad...good problem. I'm currently overrun with Darkling Beetles (final stage of mealworm). If anyone is interesting in a young breeding colony I'd gladly work out a deal, just send me a PM.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 24, 2021)

So that we can be overrun with beetles, right??

Just pullin' your chain ? ...

you don't have any roly polys, do you? Sorry, I don't need beetles


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 24, 2021)

DoubleD1996! said:


> I have a bad...good problem. I'm currently overrun with Darkling Beetles (final stage of mealworm). If anyone is interesting in a young breeding colony I'd gladly work out a deal, just send me a PM.


check local pet shops sometimes they buy outbreaks to supplement there regular shipments


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Mar 24, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> So that we can be overrun with beetles, right??
> 
> Just pullin' your chain ? ...
> 
> you don't have any roly polys, do you? Sorry, I don't need beetles


Not this many?


----------

